

Startup School 2013 Speakers (Updated) - goronbjorn
http://startupschool.org/speakers.html#2013-updated

======
icedog
\+ Nate Blecharczyk

\+ Jack Dorsey

\+ Diane Greene

\- Evan Spiegel

This is a great update.

